# jake



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Jake was sent over the rainbow bridge last night. He was 4 years old and tried so hard to convince us he could keep fighting. 

Some of you know us from long ago, so i decided i'd post this morning. 

We have lost both of our golden babies in less than a year. Amber crossed the bridge last november. She was 13.

it just isnt fair. He is a photo of them both about a year and a half ago.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run softly at the Bridge Jake - your time here was way too short ...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry. Four is much too young. RIP Jake.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about Jake. He was much to young to have to go. I know how much it hurts. I hope you find some comfort knowing that he is with Amber again. That picture is just precious.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for your losses...and you're right, it isn't fair. :no:

RIP Amber and Jake...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart aches for you, it is so wrong for him to leave this young!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jake... I have no words, don't know what to say...Jake was beuty... a way too young.
RIP sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your losses, my heart goes out to you.

Beautiful picture of Amber and Jake, I know you will always treasure it. 

Godspeed sweet Jake, Amber was waiting for you.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss of sweet Jake (and your Amber, too). So unfair... I remember seeing your pups way back. What a beautiful picture of the two of your Bridge kids.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your losses. I was thinking of you and Amber just the other day. I'm sure they will live long in your memories.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Jake at such a terribly young age. So very sorry for your loss of Amber as well. I'm sure it breaks you heart to have lost both of them so close together, but they are definitely together again. RIP sweet, handsome Jake.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Jake. 4 is much too young...
To lose two so close together, and one still so young, it's heartbreaking.
I know you'll treasure that beautiful pic of the both of them forever.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your lost. This spring I lost both of my Golden babies to Hemangio 6 weeks apart. We lost our male who had just turned 7 years old. I understand your pain of them leaving to young. BUT 4 they are still just pups still. My heart really goes out to you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There are just no words. I'm so very sorry...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of Jake. Sending you strength.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

So young. I am so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake and Amber*

I am so very, very, sorry, for your loss of Jake and Amber.
Life is not fair.
I am sure they are together watching over you from the Rainbow Bridge and that my Smooch and Snobear have greeted them.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Jake - far too young to go to the bridge, I hope you will take solice in that he will be reunited with Amber.

Run Free both Jake and Amber and sleep so softly


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so young for Jake to go

Rest In Peace Jake


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your losses of both Amber and Jake. 

I remember them too.


----------

